# Which graphic card for LR and PS?



## boomkrekel (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello,

I am going buy a new pc and I am interested in some suggestions on which graphic card I should buy for LR and PS use.
I can choose between these models:

NVidia GeForce GT 730
NVidia GeForce GT 740
NVidia GeForce GTX950
NVidia GeForce GTX960

Does anyone has suggestions on which is a suitable option? 

Thanks so much for your reply!

Rob


----------



## mcasan (Sep 8, 2015)

At what resolution this year?  What about in 2016?     You not only want a newer GPU that LR and PS can use, you want may want to step up to larger higher resolution screens in the near future.  I would make sure that any graphic card could do Display port 1.2 or HDMI 2.0  so that I could drive a 4k monitor if needed in the next 2 years.

https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/lightroom-gpu-faq.html


----------



## boomkrekel (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

